# Recently Deleted



## TheIgster (May 23, 2008)

I would love to see Tivo incorporate a way to either turn off the recently deleted feature (if I delete something, I want it gone) or at the very least allow me to empty the recently deleted folder with one step instead of having to go through each and every title in there. I like things neat and tidy, so I find myself deleting the shows from the recently deleted folder constantly and it's a real pain.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Just wondering, why do you care? The shows in there don't impact anything, deleting them permanently doesn't aid anything.

One option - keep Suggestions on. They will push out deleted shows.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

TheIgster said:


> I like things neat and tidy, so I find myself deleting the shows from the recently deleted folder constantly and it's a real pain.


That's some kind of OCD stuff there, man. TiVo's the least of your worries.


----------



## TheIgster (May 23, 2008)

flaminio said:


> That's some kind of OCD stuff there, man. TiVo's the least of your worries.


Thanks... 

I like to keep stuff neat. Just the type of person I am.

I'm also the guy that empties the recycle bin on his computer often as well.

Just think it would be great if this could be turned off or the entire folder could be deleted easily.

Simply a suggestion.


----------

